# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دوستان کمک! انگار افسردگی گرفتم!

## Flicker_Of_Hope

سلام دوستان!

من یک ماهی هست که مثل قبلا خوب نمیخونم!
اولش برای یه سری دلایل دیگه، یکی-دو روز درس نمیخوندم، ولی الان طوری شده که انگار نمیتونم اصلا تمرکز کنم و انگار افسردگی گرفتم! :Yahoo (101): 
خلاصه که خیلی ساعت مطالعه ام افت کرده، ولی دیگه دلیلی برای نخوندن ندارم و خیلی میخوام خوب بخونم، ولی انگار نمیشه!

چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟
کتابخونه برم درست میشه؟ برم پیش یه مشاور چی؟


هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم!!


=====================================
خب کنکور رو دادیم و مشکل من خدا رو شکر حل شده بود
بهترین راهکار همون تغییر فضای مطالعه بود.رفتم کتابخونه و بعدش قرائت خونه که خیلی کمک کرد.
انشاللّه دیگه برای کسی چنین مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## Humphry Davy

پاشو بیا امشب ببینمت صحبت کنیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## drmoslem

یه یکی دو  روز همه چیز رو بزار کنار برو تا میتونی تفریح کن  .....مشخصه ذهنت خسته شده
بعد با قدرت برگرد سر درس
البته من خودم همیشه ورزش رو دارم در دستور کارم روحیه ام عالی میشه 
سه رو در هفته میرم باشگاه بعضی وقتا کمتر

----------


## Lara27

چرا همه یا خسته هستن یا تازه میخوان استارت بزنن؟
 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> یه یکی دو  روز همه چیز رو بزار کنار برو تا میتونی تفریح کن  .....مشخصه ذهنت خسته شده
> بعد با قدرت برگرد سر درس
> البته من خودم همیشه ورزش رو دارم در دستور کارم روحیه ام عالی میشه 
> سه رو در هفته میرم باشگاه بعضی وقتا کمتر


انقدر وقت تلف کردم که دیگه نمیخوام بیشتر از این نخونم!
راه حل دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

سلام
قرآن رو باز کن 2 صفحه بخون ...
اگه دوستی چیزی داری یا با یکی از اعضای خانواده تا پارکی جایی برو ...
کارنامه + مصاحبه های نفرات برتر کنکور که تو انجمن هم پیدا میشه ببین ...

----------


## Wild Rose

> انقدر وقت تلف کردم که دیگه نمیخوام بیشتر از این نخونم!
> راه حل دیگه ای نیست؟


چرا هست...

بیا گریه کنیم :Yahoo (2): 

 :Yahoo (19): 

من خودمم دچار افسردگی شدم... :Yahoo (2): ولی میخونم :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی مونده :Yahoo (19): زمان کمه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Swallow

:Yahoo (20):  واااااااااای خدا اااااااا 
منم اینجور شدم ولی ب جا گریه فقط میخندم  :Yahoo (23):  
ن مشاور کاری میکنه ن کتاب خونه ...اگه خونتون خلوته  همون خونه بخون

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان!
> 
> من یک ماهی هست که مثل قبلا خوب نمیخونم!
> اولش برای یه سری دلایل دیگه، یکی-دو روز درس نمیخوندم، ولی الان طوری شده که انگار نمیتونم اصلا تمرکز کنم و انگار افسردگی گرفتم!
> خلاصه که خیلی ساعت مطالعه ام افت کرده، ولی دیگه دلیلی برای نخوندن ندارم و خیلی میخوام خوب بخونم، ولی انگار نمیشه!
> 
> چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟
> کتابخونه برم درست میشه؟ برم پیش یه مشاور چی؟
> 
> ...


سلام
دلیلش چیه؟کمبود محبت؟مشکل مالی؟شکست عشقی؟قدم اول علت یابیه
بعدش سعی کن بر طرفش کنی-به همین سادگی

از فردا فکرای بدو منفی رو از ذهنت بریز بیرون و شروع کن به درس خوندن-مهم نیس چقدر میخونی-مه نیس چقدر زمان میبره-به اینده درخشان فکر کن-به اینکه تو میتونی-
این طور احوال رو همه تجربه میکنن-بدون تنها نیستی-
صحبت با بقیه مخصوصا مادر میتونه کمکت کنه-دوستات هم گزینه خوبین-با یکی از دوستای مدرسه حرف بزن قرار بذارین از فردا شروع کنین

دنبال کارایی باش که انرژی بگیری -همین!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> واااااااااای خدا اااااااا 
> منم اینجور شدم ولی ب جا گریه فقط میخندم  
> ن مشاور کاری میکنه ن کتاب خونه ...اگه خونتون خلوته  همون خونه بخون


عجب!!!
دختر است دیگر-دلش میخواهد بخندد- :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein.by

بنام خدا 
سلام
خیلی اتفاقی با این تاپیک مواجه شدم و برای پاسخ دادن به شما عضو شدم
من ریاضی یا تجربی نخوندم،دوران دبیرستان را در شاخه فنی حرفه ای و کامپیوتر خوندم.در کنکور کاردانی رتبه بیست و چهار شدم که بنظرم اگه نظری هم میخوندم حتما زیر صد میاوردم،چون با بعضی از تک رقمی های شریف و تهران اشنایی و دوستی دارم و میدونم که سطحم ازشون پایین نیست و بنظرم اگه بخوام در ارشد راحت تک میارم

وقتی شروع میکنید به مطالعه کردن با دقت مطالب رو بخونید،اصلا به فکر این نباشید که سرعتتون کمه،شما یک مسولیت دارید و اون یاد گرفتنه اون مطالبه،دقت کنید میگم یاد گرفتن
کاملا هواستون باشه وسط خوندن فکرتون جای دیگه نره،فقط بخونید،تا خواستید کسل یا بی انگیزه شید به خودتون بگید اوکی ! سرعتم پایینه و سست دارم میخونم ولی مهم اینه که هنوز کتاب دستمه و میخونمش.این کارو که ادامه بدید بعده دوسه روز نه تنها قدرت یادگیریتون بهتر میشه بلکه رفته رفته سرعتتونم بیشتر میشه
شاید چیزه ساده ای هست ولی خییییییلی مهمه !

----------


## Swallow

> عجب!!!
> دختر است دیگر-دلش میخواهد بخندد-


دخترم ک دخترم !  :Yahoo (21): 
مگه پسر نمیخنده ؟ !

----------


## DR Matrix

هرشب دوش آب سرد بگیر منم افسردگی شدید ددارم ولی مجبورم بخونم دوش آب سرد خوبه

----------


## Ali.N

> دخترم ک دخترم ! 
> مگه پسر نمیخنده ؟ !


پسر است دیگر-اما به هر چیزی نمیخنده-شاد باشی عزیز
دلخور شدی؟!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام دوستان!
> 
> من یک ماهی هست که مثل قبلا خوب نمیخونم!
> اولش برای یه سری دلایل دیگه، یکی-دو روز درس نمیخوندم، ولی الان طوری شده که انگار نمیتونم اصلا تمرکز کنم و انگار افسردگی گرفتم!
> خلاصه که خیلی ساعت مطالعه ام افت کرده، ولی دیگه دلیلی برای نخوندن ندارم و خیلی میخوام خوب بخونم، ولی انگار نمیشه!
> 
> چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟
> کتابخونه برم درست میشه؟ برم پیش یه مشاور چی؟
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز

همه چیز یه پی امدی داری نتیجه داره یعنی دنباله داری که اینجور شده شما افسرده نیستی بنظرم و فقط تلقین اینو داری که افسرده شدی و ناراحتی موقتی و الکی کذب هست..حتما ریشه و علتی داره که باید بیشتر تحلیل شه و توضیح چون شرایط زیستی مهمن و دخیل+
توقع و انتظارات نیز نقش مهمی در این اتفاق دارند

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

از نگر من افسردگی راه درمانی نداره

مگر آنچه که باعثش شده رو ببینی و بشنوی !

یکی سر تفکراتش 

یکی سر معشوق اش

یکی سر چیزای دگر

و...

راهی نداره...

باید بسوزی و بسازی ! تا گذر زمان درستش کنه

----------


## Swallow

> پسر است دیگر-اما به هر چیزی نمیخنده-شاد باشی عزیز
> دلخور شدی؟!!


خیلی خودتو نگیر شازده پسر !!! همچین پسرایی میشناسم ک ..... هی بماند !  :Yahoo (76):

----------

